# need help with course work



## bug72

I'm taking an online course and looking for some help with the questions at the end of a unit.  I'll probably be posting them all as I'm new to photography and most of this is over my head.  I read all the material and did research and I'm such a newbie that I'm still not getting it.  Just to make it clear I don't want someone to say ok here is the answer, I really do what to know why.  

So here is the question:  An advertising agency has hired you to photograph individual pack shots of a range of packet soups. The soups come in small rectangular boxes, which have a glossy finish. They want the pack to look heroic and important.

And this is the equipment we can use:
&#9251;Two small format DSLR cameras with full sized 35mm sensors 
&#9251;20mm lens 
&#9251;24mm tilt-shift lens 
&#9251;35mm lens
&#9251;50mm lens 
&#9251;90mm tilt-shift lens 
&#9251;100mm macro lens 
&#9251;135mm lens 
&#9251;300mm lens 
&#9251;Neutral Density Filter 
&#9251;Polarizing Filter 
&#9251;Two quick cycle portable flash units made specifically for your cameras &#9251;Transportable studio flash gear 
&#9251;Tripod 
&#9251;Monopod

This is the best I can do:  I'm pretty sure I will need a tripod to get really clear in focus shots.  I'm also sure I will need a polarizing filter to reduce the glare off the packaging.  I'm not even sure what they mean by "pack shots".  Sigh.  A wide angle lens would make the soup packet look bigger so would that make it look "heroic"?  I don't really understand what a tilt shift lens does.  Ugh I'm so out of my depth!

Thanks for any ideas, I really want to understand the why of this.


----------



## impulsive1

Sounds like you are in over your head a bit. IMO you might want to contact the academic advisor to help you decide if this is the right course for you. Or talk to the online instructor to get a better understanding of the project.  There are plenty of knowledgeable people on this forum but it's usually best to go to the source to get a better idea of what this course is requiring from you. Do you have any of the equipment you can use for this project or have access to it?


----------



## bug72

I do have a Nikon d90 and some lens but this question is just written, you don't need the equipment.  I read a chapter, did some online research and I'm just to answer the questions not actually do the work.  I just thought there would be people here I could bounce ideas off of.  Clearly these questions are difficult for me or I wouldn't have posted!    But I was hoping experience photographers would be willing to discuss them.  

Thanks anyhow.


----------



## Jace

Just curious, but are you paying for the lessons, or are they some of the free ones online?


----------



## bug72

its paid at Photography Institute.  I've taken some basic photo classes locally.  And I joined a local photography club and I'm so dissed there cuz I'm a beginner, they treat me like they don't have time for my questions.  They only talk about what competitions they are entering and what they are entering.  If I ask a beginner question they all roll their eyes.  Everyone tells me go out and take a lot of pictures.  Ok I've done that.  Read books, done that too.  I'm enjoying the other students in this online school and looking over the material in the first chapter I've learned a lot however I do feel many of the students have more experience then I do, some already get paid for their work... they do wedding, senior pictures.  So again I'm a rank beginner in a more advanced space.  I don't live near any schools that I can actually attend (i'm in the boonies).


----------



## Jace

It just seems like they should have told you what all these items are before giving them to you in a multiple choice. So, I would google what I don't know before answering. (Sorry I can't help, I'm a noob myself)


----------



## bug72

Well I did get some basics, say a long telephoto lens is useful for wildlife photography and some sports... so one of the questions is about sports so I picked a telephoto lens for that one.  And that wide angles are often used for interiors so I picked a wide angle for that question but there are 3 or so questions that I just can't decide on.


----------



## Big Mike

I tend to agree with the others in that if you feel so 'out of your depth', then maybe you aren't in the right class for your knowledge or skill level.
Normally, a class assignment has to do with material that was previously covered in that class...so what have you learned in class so far?

Anyway, here is my two cents on the problem.
When I hear 'heroic', I'm thinking that something looks big...and to get that effect, you want to make it as if the viewer is small.  On other words, shoot up at it.  I'd guess that it would also help to shoot with a wide angle lens and get fairly close to it, thus introducing some wide angle distortion.  
If they want you to talk about the lighting, then you need to consider the reflectivity of the box.  You said it had a 'glossy' finish, which probably means that it has some properties of direct reflection (possibly some polarized direct reflection, but I wouldn't count on it), but I'm sure it would also have properties of diffuse reflection.  So if you want a highlight to appear on the box, then you would place a light within the family of angles...if you don't, then you would place your lights outside the family of angle.  

Getting proper exposure is a given, and should be something that was learned well before this type of class.

Using a tripod may or may not be necessary.  The use of flash units means that you can get sharp shots even if the camera or subject is moving, depending on the ambient light and your exposure settings.  Again, this is stuff that should be prerequisite to an assignment like this.


----------



## bug72

Thanks for your ideas... some of the other lessons are not quite as hard as this one (at least from what I can tell) some of them I feel I already understand the basics of that particular lesson.  And judging from the other students some lessons are hard for some and not for others.  So I don't think the whole thing will be this difficult for me.  Again I'm not looking for someone to say ok here is the answer, I'm just looking for others ideas, then I'll refine mine I guess (or not as the case may be).  Since this is the very first lesson I guess I just need to bounce some of it off someone else.  Most of this is about lens selection for the various scenarios they outline.

Again, thanks you gave me a lot to think about.


----------



## impulsive1

I misunderstood your first post thinking you actually had to take the photo with some of the listed equipment. Was not trying to discourage you or anything. Good luck and sorry I couldn't help out.


----------



## bug72

Ahhh its all helpful, nope this lesson is mostly about selecting the right lens and we were told that there isn't necessarily one right answer for all the questions but I need to explain my choice.  We do need to say if we'd use one of the filters in the "kit" we are working with, tripod or not, and a basic lighting set up.  This lesson is all just written, next lesson we start to shoot.  I feel more comfortable with the shooting part then this one.


----------



## rlemert

A quick google search of  "pack shots" and "tilt-shift lens" brought up wikipedia pages that described the terms/devices. The first item, along with the comment about "heroic" shots, should allow you to think about how you might want the pictures to appear. Once you have this in mind, use your understanding of the different equipment (including the second item above) to decide which will give you the effect you want.


----------



## Breaux

In terms of this question, the tilt-shift lens would allow you to shoot upwards at a box from a low angle, while keeping the sides of the box vertical in the frame.  (Instead of the usual "leaning back" look  where the sides appear to angle in towards each other.)  Whether that's a "heroic" look or not, I can't say.  I think you might want the distortion in this case.


----------



## Clarise

Don't worry, I also just started with the exact same course and I'm also batteling a bit with this assignment. But I have decided that we are here to learn, so just do the assignments the way you think is right. I mean they will mark it and then give feedback and then we will be able to see where we went wrong or where we can approve


----------



## tinablueyes

I'm taking an online course and looking for some help with the questions at the end of a unit.  I'll probably be posting them all as I'm new to photography and most of this is over my head.  I read all the material and did research and I'm such a newbie that I'm still not getting it.  Just to make it clear I don't want someone to say ok here is the answer, I really do what to know why.  


Thanks for any ideas, I really want to understand the why of this.[/QUOTE]



Hi, I am doing the same course and in the same boat. Not sure whether you'd be interested in corresponding privately on this and support each other. I am feeling out of my depth as well. I have just emailed my tutor for some additional information, haven't had a response yet but maybe that is an option for you.


----------



## bubblesT

Hi Tinablueyes, I'm also in Cairns  and doing the same course and wonder if you would also like to correspond or catch up.  bubblesT


----------



## Rebelcounty

Hi , 
I am also taking the same course and on my first assignment and same question which is why i came upon your post while googling some terms like glossy packet of soup  anyways. Yes the recommendations from Mike are great and others. I love photography and decided to take that course with the PI hoping that it will enable me to get my knowledge and understanding further and I think in this first module, it is very much self explanatory. The only think I personally find difficult and not sure about is all this aperture and ISO talk, the f/2 and f/8 etc... that goes way over my head and i need someone to draw me pictures almost. So i hope in this course i will be able to resolve this issue besides others. I never took a photography class before so i hope i hit the jackpot with this online one! 
PS: I was thinking if you look at bottle of wine bottle page 39 of module one, wouldn't that give you and idea... dramatic, heroic effect, wide-angle perspective for close up still object... Just thinking... 
Good luck with the rest of the questions


----------



## silentgirl

Hi people, It sounds like I'm doing the same course - I've just started the first assignment this morning.  I've read all the information supplied and also "googled my heart out"  but I still feel like I'm in *way *over my head!!  Would love to bounce ideas around with other newbies.  Have also contacted my tutor.


----------



## kirstenA

silentgirl said:


> Hi people, It sounds like I'm doing the same course - I've just started the first assignment this morning.  I've read all the information supplied and also "googled my heart out"  but I still feel like I'm in *way *over my head!!  Would love to bounce ideas around with other newbies.  Have also contacted my tutor.





hiya i have also started that course and find it a little over whelming lol


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

kirstenA said:


> lol


 

lol


----------



## Liannabg

I have just signed up to this same course also and i must say that was the main qs that threw me... has anyone come up with an answer yet?? i was thinking the 20mm lens to make the boxes look bigger and heroic????

Lianna


----------



## Liannabg

i have just found this link which i thought might be helpful as we do have the option of a 90mm tilt and shift lens :

Lens for packshot photography - Photo.net Digital Cameras Forum

Lianna


----------



## jake337

Try searching each individual item on your list along with stock photos or pack shots within the same search.  Reasearch how each item can be used effectively for the "pack shots" or stock photos.  

A good part of this lesson seems to be, how to use each individual item effectively for this assignment.  Pack shots.  

A tilt-shift lens tilts or shifts your plane of focus.  Do you understand Depth Of Field?  Breaux gave a good starting point on the tilt-shift lens.  If the class worded it just like you, then you don't neccesarily have to use all the items.  It would be a good idea to explain how you could use each item effectively to get "herioc and important looking" shots of the soup packs


----------



## KmH

Jeez! Maybe I should start offering photography classes.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

KmH said:


> Jeez! Maybe I should start offering photography classes.


It could be pretty lucrative these days.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Wow this is quite the popular course! I may have to reconsider my upcoming "night classes at the local university towards certification" plans


----------



## pino2734

I am also taking the course from the Photography Institute.  I am actually a little upset because I am on the internet searching for the answers just as you are and that is how I came across this forum.   I read the first module over and over again and am not coming up with the answers for the questions asked (although it states that the answers can be found in the first module material).  I have always thought of myself as a quick learner, but I am so unbelievably frustrated right now.  I know nothing about photography which is why I am taking the class.  It seems as though you are expected to know the material already.  I am just curious as to what module you are on and if things are making a bit more sense.  I am wondering if I can get my money back.


----------



## Orio

Just started this course... Hope ye got our answers... , glad to find other people struggled with this..I was thinking of giving it all up.. but might keep trying now..
Still don't know how to make soup pack heroic though...


----------



## Aidan9

I just wanted to say that maybe you could find a photography group locally on meet-up.com that could help?  I am signing up for classes at the community college in the spring..but until then I have joined an online meet up group. The yearly dues are cheap...$42 a year for the one I found and I have found is very very helpful.  I'm much more of a hands-on type person when it comes to learning new information!  I took photography years ago in college and so I know a little bit about lighting, shutter speeds, aperture, etc... but being able to go out with a group of people who know their stuff is extremely helpful to me!  It's well worth the $42 a year!


----------



## jacquieg

hi, I am in the same place as you guys, have enrolled in this course about a week ago. I write down the answer that I think are right then i come across something the suggests that i am not heading along the right track lol
I am happy to correspond with you guys privately as well if any of you are interested


----------



## sheilafoster

i am also new at this course and these questions are way out of my league if anyone could help that would be very appreciated


----------



## bennielou

This would be a great opportunity to do some homework.  Buy some soup and play with it.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

This thread is funny.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Bitter Jeweler said:


> This thread is funny.



+1 and its been bumped since 3/11


----------



## claireborlase

Hi!!!!  Guess who else is on module 1 of this course and Googling Heroic packets of soup!!!!  Hahahahaha

This is funny.  It has helped to read the primer for the course.  There is a link your tutor can give you.  Nothing on tilt and shift lenses though which is odd because having never heard of them the 90mm tilt and shift is featuring in many answers.  I am not sure there are absolute right or wrongs ,,,,, they are looking for general understanding before undertaking the rest of the course.  I was going around in circles but I am now putting in the answers this weekend as best I can.  If I have the lowest mark on record, that is okay as I know I can take a craker of a DOF image needed in the next module.  Interestingly my mentor would not have picked a tilt and shift for any image and he is a fine tog.  I will not get too hung up on it tbh.  The process of reading and researching is healthy.  I am learning so much....that is the point.  Did any of you submit the assignment and how did it go?  I am a newbie too.

It seems to me that they might have been better giving us fewer scenarios and not kit list at all and then we research and find our own way.....maybe?


----------



## KmH

WTF is a tog? :er:


----------



## Ballistics

KmH said:


> WTF is a tog? :er:



I literally just bursted out laughing reading this. Never would I have ever thought I would ever read a post entered by KmH reading "WTF" LMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## claireborlase

Oooops.  Photographer.  Humblest apologies.  Lazy typing.  

Try being a copper........I have been called worse then a tog  and survived!  lmao


----------



## bazooka

This is the strangest thread I've read in a while.


----------



## jake337

Hi I'm also new to some course and instead of doing actual research i'll just join a bunch of forums and ask the questions I'm supposed to research myself.


----------



## Ballistics

jake337 said:


> Hi I'm also new to some course and instead of doing actual research i'll just join a bunch of forums and ask the questions I'm supposed to research myself.



This is unnecessary, cliche' and also incorrect. Joining a forum and asking questions *is* doing research. For my courses, I use my text book, notes from class, AND inputs from people in different forums. It's a resource, and if you're not using all of your resources, you're doing it very wrong. I learn more screwing around on forums, then I do in class and using the text. I don't understand what is so attractive about putting people down for asking questions? You learn more from your peers, than from anywhere else.


----------



## jake337

Ballistics said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I'm also new to some course and instead of doing actual research i'll just join a bunch of forums and ask the questions I'm supposed to research myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is unnecessary, cliche' and also incorrect. Joining a forum and asking questions *is* doing research. For my courses, I use my text book, notes from class, AND inputs from people in different forums. It's a resource, and if you're not using all of your resources, you're doing it very wrong. I learn more screwing around on forums, then I do in class and using the text. I don't understand what is so attractive about putting people down for asking questions? You learn more from your peers, than from anywhere else.
Click to expand...



Exactly! Much more thought and research from text, notes and information widely available could have been researched before asking someone to just give you the answer. Also, it's not so much the Orignal post, as it specifically said not just to give the asnwers but give the whys. My post was towards all the others that joined in with "me too" "give me the answers". Sorry!


----------



## claireborlase

......very pedantic presuming that we are not also researching via other means.  I have researched all kit, read the modules inside out and have come to my own conclusions.  I have also put the questions to my mentors who both produced different answers - none of us are wrong.   This course is a brave one to start as a newbie but when the panic subsides and realise that there are many different options and no definitive rights or wrongs then it is all okay.  It just takes time on first appearance to realise that. Infact I could slap in the assignment tomorrow but I have elected not to, taking the view that this module is invaluable for a newbie to spend time researching and getting to grips with basic concepts.  Many have walked this road struggling on module one to then go on and do very well and thoroughly enjoy the course, the format and achieve a thorough understanding of photography.  I am lucky to have supportive and encouraging mentors to shove me along, if I hadn't I would have taken one look at the first module and given up.  Anybody else googling and find themselves here, keep going,,,, research, re read, ask for the primer module, talk to your tutor, ask advice on the fb support group and all will be good in the World.


----------



## charelz84

you guys the whole point of assignment 1 is written up in the brief. its specifically designed so that the tutor can figure out what you know and what you dont so that they can provide you with extra information for the bits you dont. you dont need to run yourself dry trying to find all the answers and strive for a 10/10. thats the whole point of the first assignment. chillax


----------



## unpopular

OMG! Just looked at the second page.

This thread is EPIC!


----------



## TeresaM

Hi I am also taking this course and on assignment one. I would love to have someone to bounce ideas off of and share any info I find. 
Thanks ! I told my tutor that I was totally new so he sent me a primer. Good luck. 
I would like to hear how you are doing with the course.


----------



## camull

Oh boy am I glad I found some more people going through the same thing I am, I have also just started this course and am already freaking out, talk about being clueless!!!  Maybe we can help each other here?? I am still on Module 1 and am googling every bit of information I can find!!


----------



## camull

Bitter Jeweler said:


> kirstenA said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


Bitter Jeweler, not fair that you "lol" most of us seem a bit nervy of this course hehe


----------



## Ballistics

Haha look at this thread go!


----------



## diggys420

Can anyone recommend any good hands-on classes in NYC?


----------



## Ballistics

diggys420 said:


> Can anyone recommend any good hands-on classes in NYC?



Check out the Fashion Institute of Technology - State school so it's cheaper, and they supposedly have some awesome photography classes. I can only speculate but the head of the department of my school really recommends the school.


----------



## leonem

Hey is anyone out there still doing this course? I have just joined it and am having trouble with the same assignent!! I would also like to know how you found the other students in the online school?


----------



## 1CherylM1

Orio said:


> Just started this course... Hope ye got our answers... , glad to find other people struggled with this..I was thinking of giving it all up.. but might keep trying now..
> Still don't know how to make soup pack heroic though...



I have started this course too. I am also thinking that they do not give you enough information to answer the questions thoroughly but maybe we can all discuss this and help each other through so that good money does not go to waste.  I am in North Canterbury New Zealand.
Cheers
Cheryl


----------



## 1CherylM1

leonem said:


> Hey is anyone out there still doing this course? I have just joined it and am having trouble with the same assignent!! I would also like to know how you found the other students in the online school?


Hi LeoneM
I have started this course too. I am also thinking that they do not give you enough information to answer the questions thoroughly but maybe we can all discuss this and help each other through so that good money does not go to waste. I am in North Canterbury New Zealand.
Cheers
Cheryl


----------



## 1CherylM1

Same here.  Quite a few of us by the looks of it.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

charelz84 said:


> *you guys the whole point of assignment 1 is written up in the brief. its specifically designed so that the tutor can figure out what you know and what you dont so that they can provide you with extra information for the bits you dont. you dont need to run yourself dry trying to find all the answers and strive for a 10/10. thats the whole point of the first assignment. chillax*



To reiterate...


----------



## KmH

And on that final note - Closed thread!


----------

